# Laptop not charging or something



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 24, 2011)

Light on charger goes on when plugged into wall alone
Light on charger goes off when charger is plugged into laptop
Laptop turns on and runs off of low battery when charger is plugged in
Laptop doesn't turn on when charger in and battery is out
Laptop does not have _The Gay_

It's a Dell Inspiron 1545


This is a help me thread
Welcome to the game


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 24, 2011)

I... what
Plug it in, keep the battery in [srs wtf why would you even remove it], plug into laptop, turn on

maybe its not holdig a charge

how old is it


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh I thought it was too obvious to mention that I tried plugging it in with the battery in.
Wow gosh.

It goes on, but it's as if the charger isn't plugged in at all.
Basically it can only run off what's already left in the battery.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 24, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Oh I thought it was too obvious to mention that I tried plugging it in with the battery in.
> Wow gosh.


 
excuuuuse me princess
im not good with comps 


maybe the batteery is dying


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 24, 2011)

read edit ok

but yeah I'm thinking battery too
Just want to know for sure before I go spending a load of money on it


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 24, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> read edit ok
> 
> but yeah I'm thinking battery too
> Just want to know for sure before I go spending a load of money on it


Maybe you can find a cheap one online?
Maybe you can find one on eBay and if that aint the problem, ask the seller if you can send it back


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybe I can wait for an answer from someone who knows anything about it?



Clayton said:


> im not good with comps


 
Yeah I'm going with my idea <:


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 24, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Maybe I can wait for an answer from someone who knows anything about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm going with my idea <:


WOOOOWWWW
BIGGEST BITCH THIS SIDE OF THE WESTMINSTER KENNEL CLUB


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 24, 2011)

Guys?  Seriously?  Logic?

The laptop doesn't NEED the battery to turn on, it simply needs POWER, so it can turn on using just the AC adaptor and having all batteries uninstalled.  So if the laptop won't turn on at all without any batteries but with the AC adaptor plugged in, it's safe to say that either the AC adaptor or the AC adaptor port on the laptop is dead.  _It's certianly not the battery_.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 24, 2011)

Forum won't let me do it, so let me just say this, very hard, to Ashes' post. I'll probably post something more tangible later on, but I must run.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 24, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> it's safe to say that either the AC adaptor or the AC adaptor port on the laptop is dead.



Most likely.



> _It's certianly not the battery_.



Actually, it could be both.  Given the age of the unit and an unknown number of charge cycles, a balky charger could be masking battery issues.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 24, 2011)

> My laptop does not have _The Gay
> _It's a Dell Inspiron 1545



You got a Dell, your argument is invalid. :V

All kidding aside, I've had the most issues(read: service calls) with Dell equipment. They tend to have hardware issues unless you get the really expensive shit. Wouldn't be the first time I've heard of this problem either. They cut corners in places they really shouldn't in order to offer low prices, such as power supplies. Not unlike the power supplies of the first Xbox 360's. (Maybe they got them from the same supplier?)

I'd say it's either the adapter, the recharge circuit, or the battery. Also a combination thereof isn't unheard of. Contrary to popular belief, some laptop makers do make it to where battery hot-swapping is nigh impossible, hence your issue of not being able to run your laptop off the adapter alone.

Long story short: Try replacing your AC adapter. If that doesn't work, I hope your warranty is still valid (Yes I'm too lazy to look up the age of that particular model).


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 24, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> You got a Dell, your argument is invalid. :V
> 
> All kidding aside, I've had the most issues(read: service calls) with Dell equipment. They tend to have hardware issues unless you get the really expensive shit. Wouldn't be the first time I've heard of this problem either. They cut corners in places they really shouldn't in order to offer low prices, such as power supplies. Not unlike the power supplies of the first Xbox 360's. (Maybe they got them from the same supplier?)
> 
> ...


 
I'm actually posting this on behalf of a friend, it's just easier to act like it's mine, idk >: I have a Toshiba. It's a piece of shit as well.

But yeah she already tried a new AC adapter and it didn't work so yeah.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 24, 2011)

Either a bad circuit or a bad plugin, its all I can think of..


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 24, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I'm actually posting this on behalf of a friend, it's just easier to act like it's mine, idk >: I have a Toshiba. It's a piece of shit as well.
> 
> But yeah she already tried a new AC adapter and it didn't work so yeah.


 
Suuuure you do. :V

In the case of laptops, you (usually) get what you pay for. If you're not willing to drop at least a grand or whitebook it, don't be surprised if it has some flaws.

AAAAANYHOO...sounds to me like the charge circuit is shit. Time to get some warranty work done or swap the HDD to a new home (either to an external or a new laptop, hopefully not a Dell).


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 24, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> Guys?  Seriously?  Logic?
> 
> The laptop doesn't NEED the battery to turn on, it simply needs POWER, so it can turn on using just the AC adaptor and having all batteries uninstalled.  So if the laptop won't turn on at all without any batteries but with the AC adaptor plugged in, it's safe to say that either the AC adaptor or the AC adaptor port on the laptop is dead.  _It's certianly not the battery_.


 
Yeah sorry for not being pro enough to trust my own logic about this kind of thing. And gosh like I said, I was going to wait for an answer from someone who knew anything about it (since Clayton clearly didn't really know and was just offering ideas [thanks for that at least btw])
Thought it was a bit silly myself that it'd be a battery issue if the computer could run off the battery, but people I asked were all "OH IT'S THE BATTERY", so I was just trusting the judgement of other people who I was assuming probably knew more about it than me. Also was thinking it was a bit silly that the AC stuff was off, since the light was working, and it responded to being plugged into the laptop. And she bought a new AC adapter thingy and whatnot, and it still didn't work (though sorry I forgot to mention it in the OP).
She got it checked an hour or two ago though, they say it could be a problem with a circuit where you plug in the charger, and it blew. Something like that anyway.

Also yeah in case you missed, this isn't actually my laptop, it's a friends'. Obviously earlier on I wasn't in a good frame of mind and my logic was just awful and I thought it'd be easier to just pretend it was mine? Gosh what am I.


Edit: Pro <: I guess you probably got it right lol
And I should probably send my Toshiba back as well :/ It was meant to come with a webcam, but it just has a space at the top where it's meant to be. Also the keyboard is laggy sometimes, which is pretty weird. Factory faults or something? Oh well I got it like 3 weeks ago or something so I'm not out of warranty yet or anything.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 24, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Obviously earlier on I wasn't in a good frame of mind and my logic was just awful and I thought it'd be easier to just pretend it was mine? Gosh what am I.



A _Hateful Bitch_? :V




> Edit: Pro <: I guess you probably got it right lol
> And I should probably send my Toshiba back as well :/ It was meant to come with a webcam, but it just has a space at the top where it's meant to be. Also the keyboard is laggy sometimes, which is pretty weird. Factory faults or something? Oh well I got it like 3 weeks ago or something so I'm not out of warranty yet or anything.


 
Yeah, if it doesn't come with the features you wanted, I'd totally send it back and yell at them. As far as the laggy board, no clue there unless maybe it came with some factory fluffware that needs to be uninstalled? Usually I hear nice things about Toshiba. I'm happy with my custom Asus though. ^_^


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 24, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> Yeah, if it doesn't come with the features you wanted, I'd totally send it back and yell at them. As far as the laggy board, no clue there unless maybe it came with some factory fluffware that needs to be uninstalled? Usually I hear nice things about Toshiba. I'm happy with my custom Asus though. ^_^


 
Honestly this was a pretty good deal laptop as it was, and the webcam and microphone I wouldn't even use. Getting the webcam and whatnot put in like it was meant to be isn't really worth it for me, since I don't really care about it at all. But yeah there's a load of Toshiba rubbish on here, I just don't know what I should get rid of.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 24, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Honestly this was a pretty good deal laptop as it was, and the webcam and microphone I wouldn't even use. Getting the webcam and whatnot put in like it was meant to be isn't really worth it for me, since I don't really care about it at all. But yeah there's a load of Toshiba rubbish on here, I just don't know what I should get rid of.


 
There are usually bloatware lists online for different manufacturers. I found my list in about five seconds with Google.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 24, 2011)

I love that the first result is my laptop model
Thanks <:


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 24, 2011)

Glad I could be of some help. ^_^


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 25, 2011)

Did I miss it, or haven't you told us how old the hardware is, yet?

Any way, the laptop might need the battery as a sort of buffer for the power supply, read something like that, somewhere.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 25, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Did I miss it, or haven't you told us how old the hardware is, yet?
> 
> Any way, the laptop might need the battery as a sort of buffer for the power supply, read something like that, somewhere.


 
Not Dell Inspirons generally.

The only time I came across this issue on a customer's Dell laptop, the cause was the motherboard.  I happened to have an identically-rated known good power adapter, and it gave the exact same symptom: green light when plugged in only to mains, and no light when plugged in to both mains and laptop.

Dell laptop motherboards can be replaced even out of warranty (though I'm not sure you want Dell themselves to bill you for it), and Dell are very good about giving the exact procedure in fully-illustrated service manuals, but when I replaced that customer's laptop motherboard, it took me three solid billable hours of focused work to do it.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 26, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> ...but when I replaced that customer's laptop motherboard, it took me three solid billable hours of focused work to do it.


 
So in other words my statement still stands: Time to find the HDD a new home in either a new laptop or an enclosure. Three labor hours, depending on how good you are at finding/being related to a tech in your area can run upwards of $40-$100 per hour, and that's before parts cost. >.>


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 26, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> So in other words my statement still stands: Time to find the HDD a new home in either a new laptop or an enclosure. Three labor hours, depending on how good you are at finding/being related to a tech in your area can run upwards of $40-$100 per hour, and that's before parts cost. >.>


 
My time is $40, but exactly right, before parts.  You can cut the labor cost out completely if you're mechanically inclined, but I have to keep reminding myself that an awful lot of people aren't.

Depending on which version and service pack level of Windows is installed on the HDD and whether or not old and new lappies have similar hardware, you may be able to get away with transplanting the drive, running a repair install from the Windows CD that came with it, and reinstalling the drivers for the new/different hardware.

But if it's easier to install your programs and tweak your settings afresh on a new PC, then that and an enclosure is the way to go.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 26, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> My time is $40, but exactly right, before parts.  You can cut the labor cost out completely if you're mechanically inclined, but I have to keep reminding myself that an awful lot of people aren't.



If more people were mechanically/technologically inclined, we'd be out of work.



> Depending on which version and service pack level of Windows is installed on the HDD and whether or not old and new lappies have similar hardware, you may be able to get away with transplanting the drive, running a repair install *from the Windows CD that came with it*, and reinstalling the drivers for the new/different hardware.



Non-custom laptops still come with OS CDs?


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 26, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> Non-custom laptops still come with OS CDs?


 
Dells did, at least to Vista SP1.  They have the Dell branding and absolutely no Microsoft branding on the disks.  You'd mistake it for a driver or useless application disk if you didn't read it carefully.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 26, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Dells did, at least to Vista SP1.  They have the Dell branding and absolutely no Microsoft branding on the disks.  You'd mistake it for a driver or useless application disk if you didn't read it carefully.


 
Lately the trend is "Only if the customer asks for it, and even then drag your heels", since nowadays they expect everyone to know how to make a backup.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 26, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> Lately the trend is "Only if the customer asks for it, and even then drag your heels", since nowadays they expect everyone to know how to make a backup.


 
I don't know how :C


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I don't know how :C


 
That's why you leech/hire people like us. ^_^


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 26, 2011)

I would continue answering questions but nah, since she's getting it checked by someone who can actually like, look at it. Or already got it checked. asically I guess I don't need your help anymore >:
Thanks for the help though anyway <:



Clayton said:


> I don't know how :C


 
What _do_ you know, Clayton?
Wow sooo dumb
Dummy dumberson


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 26, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> What _do_ you know, Clayton?
> Wow sooo dumb
> Dummy dumberson


 OMG I
I..
OMG DID YOU SERIOUSLY

O M G IM SPEECHLESS!

Im trying to back up my comp again right now


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> OMG I
> I..
> OMG DID YOU SERIOUSLY
> 
> ...


 
Maybe if you go back to school you'll learn how to _BE_ SPEECH WHEN SPEECHLESS lmao!!

DON'T SPEECH LESS
SPEECH MORE


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 26, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Maybe if you go back to school you'll learn how to _BE_ SPEECH WHEN SPEECHLESS lmao!!
> 
> DON'T SPEECH LESS
> SPEECH MORE


 Hey, not all of us can be beautiful AND smart.
You're born ugly and smart or you're born good looking and stupid
I was obviously born magnificently gorgeous.

You know, I once did a picture face recognization thing that said I looked like the gay spawn of Kim Rossi Stuart and Ashton Kutcher

That should speak for itself.


----------

